

Discuss : Who says you need to be at right place to build a great company - FameofLight

Look at the apple , http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/14/apple-eats-microsoft/ once reduced to nothing but slowly by persistence , hard work and vision. This is biggest lesson who blame wrong time and other billion excuse for their failures.
======
us
You do realize your comment is partly retarded right? While I strongly believe
that stuff can happen whether its the right time/place or not, I also strongly
believe positioning yourself for things to happen is important too. Yes,
persistence, hard work, and vision are all important.

However your comment or rather your example is blatantly bad. For starters,
they brought back Steve Jobs who had massive connections beyond any of the
other CEOs who were leading Apple at the time, and definitely more than most
other people out there. Most people aren't in that position and surely don't
have the type of influence Steve Jobs does. He's bigger now than he was in the
90s by all measures but make no mistake, Steve Jobs was an icon even back
then. To use Apple as an argument for this is just plain bad.

~~~
FameofLight
I believe in one simple thing. Work Hard You can get what you want in life.

~~~
zeemonkee
Then prepare to be disappointed. What you happen to believe is completely
irrelevant to how the world works.

There are lots of people who work hard. Immigrant fruit pickers, waitresses,
WalMart greeters. I'd question whether they get what they want in life. Of
course they may have other goals than material gain, but hard work won't make
them materially rich.

Success requires three basic ingredients. Luck - right place and time, being
born into the right country, right family and so on and so forth. In other
words, the hand you get dealt in life, which you don't have influence over.
Brains - not necessarily education, but wit, quick thinking, "emotional
intelligence" and so on, the ability to think for yourself and apply what you
know to real-world problems.

Finally, yes, hard work, but only if applied with luck and brains.

As Jean-Paul Getty said, "Formula for success: Rise early, work hard, strike
oil."

